# I think this one might be a Roo?



## jjones6506 (Aug 31, 2013)

I am a new chicken mama and have four chicks. 3 Easter Eggers and a Dominique. Can anyone help me sex two of these chicks? The first 3 photos are of one chick and the second 3 are of the other chick. Thanks!


----------



## blblanchard (Mar 12, 2013)

95% sure the bottom one is a pullet.

As for the other one, how old is he/she?


----------



## jjones6506 (Aug 31, 2013)

She's 5 weeks. I took them to a chick breeder and got the thumbs up. They're probably pullets. Thanks.


----------



## blblanchard (Mar 12, 2013)

Good deal!!


----------



## bkwilmott (Aug 13, 2013)

that would have been my guess 2. It is a slight bit early to know for sure but the trick is in watching the comb. If it stays where it is it is a hen. if it grows then its a roo.


----------



## psan36 (Sep 22, 2013)

I bought two Sussex that we're suppose to be pullets but one turned out to be a rooster. The noticeable difference came about some weeks later. One of the chicks became more colorful and the comb grew much quicker. I would say watch the color of the feathers and the comb. The chicks tail feathers will be longer (sickle) and you will see a noticeable difference on the back (saddle) .


----------



## jjones6506 (Aug 31, 2013)

Well, the chicks are now 4 months old. Here is what Chickichamunga now looks like. There is no crowing going on but he/she looks a lot like a rooster to me. All you pros can let me know what you think. Thanks!


----------



## powderhogg01 (Jun 4, 2013)

Looks like a roo to me


----------



## Rancher96 (Nov 25, 2013)

Hes got the rooster tail on him (notice how it has a curve to it) that means hes well, a he pretty much! Also some breeds that have a "cape" of feathers around the neck thats very noticeable also means theyre a roo


----------



## jjones6506 (Aug 31, 2013)

Even though he isn't crowing?


----------



## minmin1258 (Nov 5, 2013)

I have a RIR roo that is almost 8months old, he is a breeding fool!!! My point is...he has NEVER crowed! I'm sure someday he will and I'll probably want to strangle him (or at least gag him) when he does. Yours definitely looks like a roo. And what a beautiful one you've got too.


----------



## minmin1258 (Nov 5, 2013)

Oh Lordy I spoke too soon!!! Redman is crowing like crazy! My neighbors aren't complaining...yet! And what I said about gagging him? Anybody know how t gag a rooster? PLEASE ? Lol


----------

